# VOIP Telefonica



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,

Anybody knows if telefonica supports VOIP (voice over IP) phones in spain?

In belgium the're sold everywhere, but you cannot find them in spain.
The VOIP phone i have in mind can call over internet line as wel as over landline.
It search for the cheapest option, i'm not talking about a micro and a headphone for my pc to be clear.

Any other option you recommend to make and receive calls from a foreign country?

kind regards

Giuly


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

giuly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody knows if telefonica supports VOIP (voice over IP) phones in spain?
> 
> ...


stop using the tele****up word and download skype... cheaper, easier and no extras on the bill

Telefonica.... putting the pain in sPAin


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

VoIP phones work perfectly fine with telefonica adsl lines. I havent seen any for sale in spain so far (at least nothing obvious, didnt really look for them). We brought our phone from the UK. We´re using the Skype EU calling plan, where all calls within the EU are for free.


----------



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

@ dunmovin : 

I use the telefon for my business so i can't call with skype every time i need a landlane and voip line.

@ seb : 

how did you setup your phone?
I bought my phone in Belgium and it asks for a setupnumber from telefonica or a user and login name, when i give in the adslppp user and password from telefonica i cannot make any connection.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

giuly said:


> @ seb :
> 
> how did you setup your phone?
> I bought my phone in Belgium and it asks for a setupnumber from telefonica or a user and login name, when i give in the adslppp user and password from telefonica i cannot make any connection.


Guess we need to clarify some things then. Does your voip telephone has a builtin modem/router? Then it might not work with the protocols used in spain.

Was it a VoIP phone supplied by a certain provider? If yes you probably would still need at least a contract with them and use their login details (if it is an offer by a dedicated voip provider), if it was an offer by your ISP the chances to get it working are not the best). Ours just plugs into our normal adsl router and gets its details via dhcp, it´s manufactured for Skype and uses a normal network cable to login to the skype system (and a normal phone cable to dial via telephone line).

I would try to get one of the skype voip phones. IMO Skype has the best prices (real flatrates, two different calling plans for EU or World wide free calls for a pathetic price (incl. telephone number of your choice). Dual phones via skype shop are quite cheap. They are not sold in all countries, a while back i couldnt find any in the german shop for example. They are selling a range of different models in the spanish online store starting from 129 EUR, have a look:

Skype Shop - Teléfonos


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

what system do I have then??? Its all wireless and runs from a transmiter up the road?? I have english and spanish phone numbers, run my internet and it all only cost about 50€ a month??

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You could try PCCity www.pccity.es which is the Spanish equivalent of PC World, they may have voip phones


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> what system do I have then??? Its all wireless and runs from a transmiter up the road?? I have english and spanish phone numbers, run my internet and it all only cost about 50€ a month??
> 
> Jo xxx


You have an internet connection provided by a WiFi ISP. I guess your telephone is plugged into your router (wifi in this case). The telephone will connect to your ISPs voice server (it might be another voice provider if they just resale the voip) and all the telephone calls will be handled via this server.

There are dozens of these providers all over the costas, who basically offer similar packages. Everything from 1cent per minute to flatrate telephone calls via voip (incl. telephone number) and a broadband internet connection.

Often it´s worth comparing, if it is not cheaper to use those ISPs only for the internet (internet only packages are often cheaper, like 29.99 EUR) and get your VoIP telephone via big providers like Skype. For example skype has a plan called Europe Unlimited, which includes unlimited calls within europe for only 6.88 EUR a month (11.48 EUR for worldwide). Depending on the amount of calls there is a big saving to be had.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

i use wisp (have 2 suppliers) because i need reliability for work and cant get the dreaded telefonica (which may be a blessing). as for voip, theres loads of places you can get the hardware online, i got the siemens a580 and its fab
try looking sat voiptalk for your voip, crystal clear and they do packages with unlimited landline mins to europe or even world, VERY cheap, think its about £10 a month but may be wrong, check them out!!


----------

